# New aquarium 36 gallon corner community tank



## LoganRedd (Jul 11, 2015)

Hello just wanted to introduce myself. I have been lurking for quite some time now, decided i'd make an account seeing as i'm probably going to need advice as I go. So lets get started. I have looked into cycling the water I understand the concept, but I have not started it yet, With that being said. I would like to do a planted tank with a very natural feel to it. I really like the look of spider wood, and some kind of river rock for aquascaping(correct?). Oh and for my terrain(for lack of better terms at the moment lol) I would like to try out flourite, unless you have a better suggestion. Now on to stock. I want it to look full but not over stocked, so my current idea(i'm sure it may change down the road) is: 
3 Dwarf BlueFire Gourami 1 male and 2 female, 
10 Cardinal Tetra,
7 Harlequin Raspbora's
5 Kuhli Loaches,
1 possibly some sort of Pleco(Bristlenose maybe?)
Plants I would like some long grassy back ground plants and maybe some moss for the spiderwood? And something small to fill in any bland areas. I have done my research into lighting but I haven't looked into many plants yet. I would prefer to do low light/low maintenance starting out and maybe build my way up from there once I am more comfortable with a tank again.
For lighting I would like to start out with something affordable like sat+ or something similar. Here is where my problem is. I live in a small appartment so the tank is pushed all the way into the corner I have room for coords to go behind the tank but I don't have room for a H.O.B. please help me out here lol. I'm sorry if this is all very scattered and not organized, but I think I got all topics covered. I welcome all constructive criticism and I look forward to meeting everyone and becoming a part of the community!


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds like a plan. I am not familiar with the Fire Blue Dwarf Gourami, likely an new and improved trade name for powder blue Dwarf G's. The should be ok if you have floating plants for cover. I'm not a plant expert but keep in mind the loaches will burrow and dig so the plants need time to be established.


----------



## LoganRedd (Jul 11, 2015)

henningc said:


> Sounds like a plan. I am not familiar with the Fire Blue Dwarf Gourami, likely an new and improved trade name for powder blue Dwarf G's. The should be ok if you have floating plants for cover. I'm not a plant expert but keep in mind the loaches will burrow and dig so the plants need time to be established.


Yea I heard that Loaches do better in an established tank I plan on getting them last and I want to have all plants in and rooted before I put any fish in, I heard its okay put the plants in while cycling or is this a bad idea?


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

I would not put the expensive or more difficult plants in during cycle. If something goes wrong it just makes it worse and you're out the cash


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

If you give yourself "a while" to work on the tank, then for the lights and other expensive items hit up Amazon during sales. I just bought a 42" LED with "moonlight" for about 40 dollars. It's not a long time until "black friday" some months, but not bad. 

Working on a planted tank for a long time gets your beneficial bacteria going. I have been reading that the longer you can avoid getting the fish, the better. You can have the tank up and running for a year without actually adding fish. You still need to treat your water so you do not kill the bacteria.


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Take it easy, it will be already


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

are you okay Arthur7?


----------



## LoganRedd (Jul 11, 2015)

Thank you for the helpful advice Kalyke, I don't think I could bare the agony of waiting an entire year to get fish xD but I do plan on taking it nice and slow I want everything perfect, I hear about so many people rushing their tanks and regretting it down the line. I want it to be something I look forward to seeing when I walk in the door


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

that's right. With rest, it is best


----------

